# Lego games



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

anyone else got any? i bought the kids harry potter and pirates of the carribean for xmas (on the xb360) and I cant believe how much fun they are. :lol:


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

I keep picking them up in the shops but then put them back down again. Are they any good?


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

We have a couple of Star Wars ones and a Batman one on the Wii, and a whole load including Harry Potter on the R4 card in the NDS...children love them


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

I got these for my little brother (5 years old) and he loves them, started with star wars saga then onto Indiana Jones which was a good improvement. Most recent is the Pirates of the Caribbean which is miles better; graphics, game play and challenges. Me and the gf ended up completing before my bro even got to try it haha


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah got Batman and Indiana Jones, played Star Wars too. All good.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

lego star wars is brilliant!


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

My son (well, me really) has got Lego star Wars the complete saga, Star Wars 3, Pirates of the Caribbean, both Indiana Jones, Harry Potter and Batman.

These are very addictive games but they can be completed within a couple of days


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Stezz said:


> My son (well, me really) has got Lego star Wars the complete saga, Star Wars 3, Pirates of the Caribbean, both Indiana Jones, Harry Potter and Batman.
> 
> These are very addictive games but they can be completed within a couple of days


what including all extras!? :doublesho

need to collect 88,888,888 studs on the xbox to unlock an achievement.


----------

